# Nw rivers report



## Mr Burgundy

I've got pics, but unfortunately they show exactly where and what holes I was in. As soon as I can edit them I will post some up


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Thanks for shooting straight. I’ve seen some shenanigans on here elsewhere lately. The detail I would be interested in, from all of your photos, is a simple one: what was the ratio of natural vs. planted fish? I often forget to look at this until after the raccoons are half done with their portion of the results. 

But it can sometimes be seen in the photos. I don’t even really wanna see the photos, just curious on your take on that stat.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Here is some kangbang pics for ya.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter




----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hey I know those guys!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Yes!


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe

Naw man just like fish porn


dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Did ya forget what a salmon or steelhead looked like?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Currently sitting on the river and its completely dead. Had 2 really good dunks and nice fights but lost them both to the wood.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Pretty slow.. I'm actually cutting it short and saving some vac time for coho later this year. Not a great kang season but certainly not a bad one either... tight lines all


----------



## riverman

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Here is some kangbang pics for ya.
> View attachment 572951
> View attachment 572953
> 
> View attachment 572957


did the gentlemen in the yellow sweatshirt float a section of the pm Saturday and was thinking about camping at logmark?


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Mr Burgundy said:


> Pretty slow.. I'm actually cutting it short and saving some vac time for coho later this year. Not a great kang season but certainly not a bad one either... tight lines all


Bummer. Im still going to wake up at 4:30am, be on the road by 5 and make the 4 hour trip up and fish for the day. Limited time to fish. Was really excited to see storms this afternoon but that appears to have dissipated into nothing. I'll expect quite a lot of hole hopping at this point but hopefully can find a few coho's to at least take home.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well depending on what river you're trying to catch coho in you will be very happy if you pick the right one. Not going to say anything else that's a big enough hint


----------



## toto

FREEPOP said:


> Is that Shoeman?
> 
> @Shoeman


Funny you say that, that's exactly my first thought when I saw that. Sorry Ralf but ya gotta admit there is quite a resemblance.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

riverman said:


> did the gentlemen in the yellow sweatshirt float a section of the pm Saturday and was thinking about camping at logmark?


 No he did not that feller was north of there and his mullet needs a trim. Fyi the idiot in the yellow sweatshirt is me. :lol: never fished the pm myself.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That yellow shirt guy seems pretty cool to me. Wish I could fish with such a cool guy


----------



## MPOW

Whitetail_hunter said:


> No I cannot take credit for that one, a friend sent it to me. Not sure if he made it or found it online.


its on facebook


----------



## jmaddog8807

It was really slow for me and my buddy this weekend. Fished Saturday, Sunday, and this morning, and we only landed 4 salmon and one nice brown. And that was better than most people I talked with, even some buddies that guide. 30 plus boats at Custer Saturday. Glad we opted to walk in higher up river. 

You must of hit it just right Burgundy. I only know of a few spots that were holding that many fish mid week last week, and I don't fish that style, so I opted of that circus show. 

This week should get them going with colder temps and more rain.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

The weird thing was that once we found the two holes or so that were holding fish we pretty much fished it by ourselves for the better part of the week


----------



## Mr Burgundy

As promised


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Few others


----------



## MoJoRisin'

Well...let's just say its wayyy different so far this year than last. Didn't mean to sound like a PIA. Our camper was on one of the hotspots last year and it got to be a bit too much w all the traffic. Had problems just trying to make dinner and have a fire.


----------



## longline69

Mr Burgundy said:


> I would post more but unfortunately those pics would reveal specific spots and I'm tired from the drive today.


yes that hole seems to always have fish,just most of the time guys never leave that hole


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I only caught a few out of that area this year. A big tree went down earlier this year and its quite "snaggy" in there now. Much better holes around to float


----------



## longline69

will be up there on the 18th vtp are they having problems with people crowding the bank on sites


----------



## MoJoRisin'

Yep..new downfalls will lower success rate there. Crowded sites...not so much yet....until the push arrives.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Need permission now to fish behind people's campsites


----------



## longline69

I'm on water site on north peninsula always have to say something to people because of lack of respect,been going to vtp for 23years


----------



## longline69

Mr Burgundy said:


> Need permission now to fish behind people's campsites


that rule only worked so so last year


----------



## AdamBradley

Never been in that area, and have zero plans to... but are the guys on shore or in the water? If they are in the water and I had a site, I’d be cautious of saying anything at all.


----------



## longline69

AdamBradley said:


> Never been in that area, and have zero plans to... but are the guys on shore or in the water? If they are in the water and I had a site, I’d be cautious of saying anything at all.


no I don't say anything when in the water that's first come first serve,it's when they come out of water and decide to take over picnic table and walk across carpet and under my awning


----------



## Ojh

Whats 'vtp'?
Any of you guys kept a fishing log book? can you look back 4 years and see if that was a bad year for fish? I remember a couple years running when there weren't any fish, one of those years I boated less than a half dozen fish. If there weren't any fish 4 years ago then there won't be any fish this year. Right? All natural spawn, no stocking. I'd check my log book but its in the fish camp, a bit of a drive for me to read.
Thanks, Oj


----------



## jmaddog8807

Snuck out after work. Checked a quick hole, no fish. Went and checked a run I new fish were in from the weekend, 3rd cast with a stick and bam. I knew I hooked the big fish I saw Sunday. 10 minute battle and I thought I had hit my 30lb goal this year. I was the only one around which sucks bc I couldn’t get a pic of me holding the fish. Hell of night regardless. She measured in at 42 inches, 28.2lbs, and had a 25 inch belly. My personal best river king so far....so far

Curious what you all think....do fish lose weight after being bled and sitting in a cooler for two hours? My buddy says yes. I don’t know, but I won’t be leaving the house without my scale from now on lol.
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Slimits

They lose a ton of weight when they hit rivers too. Prolly a 30 plus on the lake. Was meat still pink?


----------



## MoJoRisin'

42" probably was over 30lb at some point. Great catch regardless. Congratulations!


----------



## jmaddog8807

Slimits said:


> They lose a ton of weight when they hit rivers too. Prolly a 30 plus on the lake. Was meat still pink?


Meat still looked pretty clean. I don't eat them usually, just give them away to friends and family. I'll save a nice steak though and see what it's like. The salmon I have been catching so far have all been really nice with great fillets.


----------



## King Slayer

jmaddog8807 said:


> Snuck out after work. Checked a quick hole, no fish. Went and checked a run I new fish were in from the weekend, 3rd cast with a stick and bam. I knew I hooked the big fish I saw Sunday. 10 minute battle and I thought I had hit my 30lb goal this year. I was the only one around which sucks bc I couldn’t get a pic of me holding the fish. Hell of night regardless. She measured in at 42 inches, 28.2lbs, and had a 25 inch belly. My personal best river king so far....so far
> 
> Curious what you all think....do fish lose weight after being bled and sitting in a cooler for two hours? My buddy says yes. I don’t know, but I won’t be leaving the house without my scale from now on lol.
> View attachment 574747
> View attachment 574749
> View attachment 574751
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thats what the timer function on camera phones are for!!!! Find a good tree branch and set that phone up for 10 second timer!! Nice FISH!!!


----------



## jmaddog8807

King Slayer said:


> Thats what the timer function on camera phones are for!!!! Find a good tree branch and set that phone up for 10 second timer!! Nice FISH!!!


Yea, now that you mention it I'm mad I didn't think of that. Think I just had to much adrenaline going through me and my mind wasn't functioning the best.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Nice fish. I feel ur pain on fishing solo lol


----------



## nichola8

She might not be thirty on the scale, but shes a nice egg wagon regardless....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jashroomer

jmaddog8807 said:


> Snuck out after work. Checked a quick hole, no fish. Went and checked a run I new fish were in from the weekend, 3rd cast with a stick and bam. I knew I hooked the big fish I saw Sunday. 10 minute battle and I thought I had hit my 30lb goal this year. I was the only one around which sucks bc I couldn’t get a pic of me holding the fish. Hell of night regardless. She measured in at 42 inches, 28.2lbs, and had a 25 inch belly. My personal best river king so far....so far
> 
> Curious what you all think....do fish lose weight after being bled and sitting in a cooler for two hours? My buddy says yes. I don’t know, but I won’t be leaving the house without my scale from now on lol.
> View attachment 574747
> View attachment 574749
> View attachment 574751
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats on a nice fish. I am heading up on the 21st for the first time and hope I at least catch a fish, regardless of size, but I might pass out with something like her.

New to this site, my only other social media is the indiana morel page on the Morels board, which as you can imagine is pretty dead this time of year. Have been trying to read up and get as much info as i can here.

Where's the "Like" tab.


----------

